# Taxi drivers play baseball with Uber car.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://noticias.terra.com.mx/mexico...668b302962a3c410VgnVCM4000009bcceb0aRCRD.html


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

About 30 taxi drivers in Mexico City took bats to an Uber drivers car while he was driving passengers to their destination.



http://imgur.com/wbhc3JH


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> I would sue each and everyone of those taxi drivers who did that if I were that Uber driver and clean their wallet's. In spite of our indifferences between the ride share Companies and Taxi Companies. That is really uncalled for using those actions. Nothing gets resolved by this.


It's not only a matter of sueing, but it's also a case of assault. From what the article says, the Uber driver recognized the taxi drivers being from a local taxi stand.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Uber drivers committed economic violence against the cabbies by undercutting them on pay and workers’ rights, jeopardizing their very survival in this work-or-perish western world. They had every right but a legal one to retaliate. We’re all very lucky people are so scared of the police here in America, or we’d be getting the exact same treatment.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Uber drivers committed economic violence against the cabbies by undercutting them on pay and workers' rights, jeopardizing their very survival in this work-or-perish western world. They had every right but a legal one to retaliate. We're all very lucky people are so scared of the police here in America, or we'd be getting the exact same treatment.


Yea they're in Mexico City. Good luck suing there. I didn't know they even had courts there.

Btw here are the min fares there
X-$40
Black-$100
Suv-$150

I would have to give almost 40 rides just to get what SUV gets for starting the trip.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

getFubered said:


> Yea they're in Mexico City. Good luck suing there. I didn't know they even had courts there.
> 
> Btw here are the min fares there
> X-$40
> ...


Your fare quotes are incorrect, give me a minute, i'll find them. You will be surprised.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

That's weird. I just looked them up by moving the pin all the way down there on the app. Seemed a little extreme lol.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

getFubered said:


> Yea they're in Mexico City. Good luck suing there. I didn't know they even had courts there.
> 
> Btw here are the min fares there
> X-$40
> ...


POST#6/getFubered: Those are P E S O S!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

You are reading it in Pesos not dollars. 48 US cents base fare, 37 US cents per mile.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...-will-there-be-more-demand.15965/#post-218219


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST#6/getFubered: Those are P E S O S!


Yepp, lol.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> http://noticias.terra.com.mx/mexico...668b302962a3c410VgnVCM4000009bcceb0aRCRD.html


POST # 1 /@observer: ¡Que lastima!


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST#6/getFubered: Those are P E S O S!


Hahaha sorry it's been a loonnnggg day. Embarrassing on my part. I was thinking "Jesus wtf am I doing in America"


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

getFubered said:


> Hahaha sorry it's been a loonnnggg day. Embarrassing on my part. I was thinking "Jesus wtf am I doing in America"


Lol, If I remember correctly minimum daily wage is around 15-20 US dollars.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

observer said:


> Lol, If I remember correctly minimum daily wage is around 15-20 US dollars.


So about what we make lol. What nationality are you @observer

@Casuale Haberdasher, not to be weird I'm dying to know what you look like! How will I know if I ever run in to you in person?


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Guns. Period.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

getFubered said:


> So about what we make lol. What nationality are you @observer
> 
> @Casuale Haberdasher, not to be weird I'm dying to know what you look like! How will I know if I ever run in to you in person?


Well, It might be what Uber would like to pay if it could.

I was born in the land down under (Mexico).  Brought as an illegal immigrant at the age of four. Then raised in beautiful ummm, I mean BEAUTIFUL California.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

observer said:


> Well, It might be what Uber would like to pay if it could.
> 
> I was born in the land down under (Mexico).  Brought as an illegal immigrant at the age of four. Then raised in beautiful ummm, I mean BEAUTIFUL California.


That's cool. Are those rates down there comparable to the shaft we get here?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

getFubered said:


> That's cool. Are those rates down there comparable to the shaft we get here?


Yes, and Uber will probably keep lowering them a little more as they add drivers.

They do have different requirements for drivers, They have to be registered as a company. They go through a psychological analysis. And the vehicle requirements are different.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

observer said:


> Yes, and Uber will probably keep lowering them a little more as they add drivers.
> 
> They do have different requirements for drivers, They have to be registered as a company. They go through a psychological analysis. And the vehicle requirements are different.


A psych eval? Lol, no driver driving for X rates would pass.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

getFubered said:


> A psych eval? Lol, no driver driving for X rates would pass.


Yupp, I read somewhere it takes SIX hours.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Background checks in Mexico are practically nonexistent at this time. They are catching up pretty quickly. Usually what companies ask for when they hire you is a letter from local police chief vouching for you.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

observer said:


> Lol, If I remember correctly minimum daily wage is around 15-20 US dollars.


It's 70 pesos per day; just under $5 US. So around 60 US cents per hour for an 8 hour day.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> It's 70 pesos per day; just under $5 US. So around 60 US cents per hour for an 8 hour day.


Yes, I think that is the legal rate, but the practical rate is around 200-250 pesos per day.

At least in my town, no one makes less than 200 pesos. During high demand times it can go up to 300 pesos temporarily.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UBERX drivers that operate in more "civilised" societies will be spared this sort of terror. 

UBER's unquenchable desire for scale and market dominance (without respect of existing local business laws) will see them put drivers and riders out as cannon fodder to physical attacks like this.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> UBERX drivers that operate in more "civilised" societies will be spared this sort of terror.
> 
> UBER's unquenchable desire for scale and market dominance (without respect of existing local business laws) will see them put drivers and riders out as cannon fodder to physical attacks like this.


When people go hungry, are oppressed by the very rich, feel they have nothing to lose, they will revolt.

"Civilised society" or not.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

observer said:


> Yes, I think that is the legal rate, but the practical rate is around 200-250 pesos per day.
> 
> At least in my town, no one makes less than 200 pesos. During high demand times it can go up to 300 pesos temporarily.


Good to know; I was wondering how people could live on min wage there


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 /@observer: ¡Que lastima!


Estoy de Acuerdo ya encontramos presios mas bajos


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> It's 70 pesos per day; just under $5 US. So around 60 US cents per hour for an 8 hour day.


I lived in Mexico for a couple years back in the 80's.

Our day started at 5 a.m. we would ride our horses, one hour to the ranch. Start working by 6 a.m. Lunch/siesta 1-3 p.m. go home at 7 p.m. 11-12 hour days.

I went for a couple weeks this past August. Hired a few guys to work on the ranch. Told them to be there at 6 they started showing up around 7. We get to the ranch they start cooking breakfast, I ask them what's going on. They say they always eat before work, we don't start working till 8 a.m. at 12 noon it's one hour lunchtime. Back to work at 1, at 3 p.m. they start packing up to go home. Six hours of work.

I wound up having to set them straight. The next day only half came back. I don't expect them to work sun up to sun down like we did, but at least the eight hours.

Things have certainly changed.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Guns. Period.


POST # 16 / @BlkGeep: Now you have
U.S.P.S.A.
Bison going Googley on Historic Political
expressions (thanks, I needed that!)

" G U N S A N D B U T T E R " SIR!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

getFubered said:


> So about what we make lol. What nationality are you @observer
> 
> 
> > POST # 15 /@getFubered: Unless you visit
> ...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Estoy de Acuerdo ya encontramos presios mas bajos


POST#21/@20yearsdriving : ¿Si. Se puede?


----------

